# New Arricval - Megasonic...



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

As you know Ive had a few hummers in my time and still have quite a few f300s in my stash, but the 720 Megasonic had eluded me... until now... I picked this up one recently and whilst its been blinged to hell and back by a previous owner it seems to be running ok most of the time, tho im sure it could do it a clean up (inside and out)... A good solid and heavy watch with a rare movt.


















A look inside... the micro motor is amazing to watch run...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice find Jon, well done







. See patience is a virtue after all, just one that eludes most of us WIS's.

It's been polished a bit I see







, are you going to reinstate the original finish to the case and bracelet? Maybe a trip to Bienne is called for, it'll come back like new then, what's your thinking on this?

A Megasonic is on my "to do" list although it's rather a long list as you can imagine .

Congrats and wear it well my friend.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

My, someone has been doing some serious polishing there!







Seriously nice find though !







Would Swiss Time Services, be able to do the refinishing for you if you wanted it done? It would be great to see it back to full condition, in and out


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Jon, that cant have been easy to find....

Get your Dremell out immediately!

Dont like that bling!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jase - Im kinda liking the bling... 

Mike - Why bother with STS when Bienne is the same price and they can do the graining of the case correctly - only they have the proper machines :/

Gary - I agree mate, ive no patience and had given up on this one and also getting a few others... but the Speedsonic lobster came along, then a prototype 1510 and then this... theyre still out there... its just finding em.... Who knows if I'll keep this one, ive so much going on and Bienne is getting enough of my cash at the mo... gulp... more when I get them back... gulp...


----------

